# Some Sheds



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

I found this weekend....


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

nice work


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

where do you look for sheds at? ive tried bunch of times but never found any


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> where do you look for sheds at? ive tried bunch of times but never found any


Your best bet is feeding areas and "highly" trafficed areas. If you don't know where the deer are feeding go walk in crp, shelterbelts, riverbottoms, farm yards,etc. (Wherever is known to you to hold deer.) It kinda depends on the terrain and the habitat where you live. 
Wherever the deer are and have been "all" winter is where you're going to find em'. "RIGHT NOW" is the time to be out there, right after the snow melted so get back out there and "get yourself some." TG
Make sure you get permission also. :wink:


----------



## seabiscuit (Mar 30, 2007)

well they will make some nice coat racks.


----------

